# Dan Anderson Interview in FMA Chronicles



## Dan Anderson (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi All,

My interview in FMA Chronicles is now online.  Check it out.

http://defensivecombat.com/media/FMAChronicles.html

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## stickarts (Aug 14, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 19, 2010)

Dan-

It cuts out after a minute.


----------

